# How We Form A Opinion Of Fellow SF Posters & Think We Know Them



## Lon (Aug 10, 2015)

Those of us that post regularly form a opinion of our fellow posters based on a number of factors. Their Profile if they have one, their picture if they have posted it, and of course what they say in their posts. Judging by responses from some members to my posts I know that some think they know me and certainly have a opinion. I, like wise have an opinion of other members and would like to think I know them. Fact is, we are probably all wrong with our assumptions. 

Case in point. If a poster admits to being a Republican or a Democrat don't we instantly form a opinion of that person? Don't we sometimes form a opinion of the poster by virtue of where they live (the state)?, or if they are male/female.? I am not one of these people that is  obsessed with privacy of either my medical or financial status although I do not publicly get into detail about either, but have no qualms about online financial and medical trans actions. In this day and age true privacy is hard to come by any way. 

I wish their was a requirement that new members post a Profile with at least some minimal information like male/female, where they live etc.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 10, 2015)

Not all of us are American. Perhaps it is best to avoid qualifiers based on American political and geographical stats?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Not all of us are American. Perhaps it is best to avoid qualifiers based on American political and geographical stats?



*American* politics aside...I have to say Nope I most certainly don't form an opinion on someone by their loyalty to a particular party...absolutely not..unless of course it's a party which supports racism or violence..otherwise I truly believe that everyone has a right to to their own opinion. It's those who start screaming from the top of the hill that their opinion is right, and feel it necessary to abuse those who don't agree who are the ones I judge!!


----------



## ronaldj (Aug 10, 2015)

I guess I am a white privileged male, I vote conservative (mostly independent), worked for a union and believe in the life of a baby  long before it is born...have been working class and mostly lower working class all my life, well according to the numbers. when I couldn't pay my bills I got less bills and a second and third job....my wife "worked" at home with our five children ......drove old trucks and got along just fine, now semi-retired getting along much better.....there you have it think of me all you want or don't think of me at all.  sad but all five of my children work and take care of themselves....


----------



## Lon (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for sharing some of your life with us. I think some might be shocked that you have any conservative leanings.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 10, 2015)

A person’s online profile means nothing to me. I’ve always found it rather amusing that so many people attach importance to profiles (not just here but on lots of sites). A profile is simply _what a person chooses to type and put out there_. It might be accurate, It might be partially true, and it might be a total pack of lies.

A person’s political affiliation doesn’t really mean much either. I have friends and relatives who are Republicans, Democrats, Independents, and also some who could not care less about politics.

People who type “lol” at the end of every sentence are eyeroll-inducing. Are you really laughing out loud? Do you think what you just said is that funny? Must you tell others to laugh at what you said? Is it like a nervous laugh? Are you trying to put others at ease?

Aside from the substance of what a person says, their grammar, writing style, and way of expressing themself tells me quite a bit even if I disagree with what they say. Other indicators which make me form an opinion are people who throw a hissy fit when they are being ignored or not responded to as quickly as they want to be, people who butt into a discussion that’s none of their business just to defend their (quasi) “friend”, and people who must get the last word in even though those last words make them look more foolish and insecure.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 10, 2015)

I think, for me, it all boils down to--does this person appear to be a kind and compassionate individual? If so, great, if not, I prefer to spend my time with the warm and fuzzy people where possible.


----------



## Lon (Aug 10, 2015)

I personally like to look at  a Profile  because I feel that I am communicating with an individual and not a robot.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> A person’s online profile means nothing to me. I’ve always found it rather amusing that so many people attach importance to profiles (not just here but on lots of sites). A profile is simply _what a person chooses to type and put out there_. It might be accurate, It might be partially true, and it might be a total pack of lies.
> 
> A person’s political affiliation doesn’t really mean much either. I have friends and relatives who are Republicans, Democrats, Independents, and also some who could not care less about politics.
> 
> ...



I absolutely agree AC with everything you say..particularly the last paragraph!!


However..hangs head in shame..I do add ''LOL"' to a lot of my sentences...probably way to much but I do it  usually because I don't want whatever it is I've written to be taken too seriously...as it so often can be with the written word. ...and no I;m not Laughing out Loud''..but I am simply smiling while I'm writing it..wryly or otherwise..


----------



## Josiah (Aug 10, 2015)

I must confess that many members have not come into focus for me and this is unfortunate because I feel the purpose of the Forum is to promote social intercourse and this is best achieved by getting to know the people you're socializing with. I'm not entirely sure why so many members insist on wearing a cloak of anonymity. I think it is a mistake to pretend that people's views on the controversial topics of the day are not important. In my mind they are a profound reflection of who a person is.  I would hope that this doesn't mean we have to have pitched battles. Courtesy and respect should be observed at all times.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I absolutely agree AC with everything you say..particularly the last paragraph!!
> 
> 
> However..hangs head in shame..I do add ''LOL"' to a lot of my sentences...probably way to much but I do it usually because I don't want whatever it is I've written to be taken too seriously...as it so often can be with the written word. ...and no I;m not Laughing out Loud''..but I am simply smiling while I'm writing it..wryly or otherwise..





hmmm....good clarification. :yes:
LOLOL!!!!!
Seriously, though, I ws listening to one of the mornbing shows today and they said "LOL" is on the way out. Can't find the study/article, but it said now the preferred expression is "hehe", "haha" or "tee hee".

But I love this little guy:

:lofl:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah the little rolly polly man make me LOL..LOL>.. just looking at him. Remember when people used to say PMSL or LMAO a lot..I hardly ever see that now..never used them myself..


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 10, 2015)

Never saw PMSL much, but I've used LMAO a lot.


----------



## imp (Aug 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> .......*People who type “lol” at the end of every sentence* are eyeroll-inducing. Are you really laughing out loud? Do you think what you just said is that funny? Must you tell others to laugh at what you said? Is it like a nervous laugh? Are you trying to put others at ease?.....



I have always thought of it as "Lots of Luck"!     imp


----------



## ndynt (Aug 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I absolutely agree AC with everything you say..particularly the last paragraph!!
> 
> 
> However..hangs head in shame..I do add ''LOL"' to a lot of my sentences...probably way to much but I do it  usually because I don't want whatever it is I've written to be taken too seriously...as it so often can be with the written word. ...and no I;m not Laughing out Loud''..but I am simply smiling while I'm writing it..wryly or otherwise..


I too use LOL often...AC's assessment was food for thought.  Firstly, I am always smiling or laughing when I use it.  And, like Holly, want people to be aware that what I said is light hearted and not to be taken seriously.   IF anyone ever does read my ranting LOL.  There I go again...sorry AC if it offends you...to joke about things and make fun of myself is just my personality.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 10, 2015)

Okay, Nona.  It's just that I think "lol" is overused a lot. :shrug:

Some people use "lol" instead of a period after a sentence.
I'm more of a "haha!" or even "BWAHAHAHA!" (loud laugh) person. In person I have one of the loudest, most boisterous laughs you have ever heard,


----------



## ndynt (Aug 10, 2015)

I rarely look at avatars, usually only look at profiles to see if the writer is a male or female.  A persons beliefs...political or otherwise is unimportant.  How anything is written does not influence me either.  Rather how kind, sympathetic/empathetic and open to other's ideas, wisdom, life styles and beliefs are deciding factors in my opinion formation.  Of course a sense of humor always adds a couple positive points.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Okay, Nona.  It's just that I think "lol" is overused a lot. :shrug:
> 
> Some people uses "lol" instead of a period after a sencence.
> I'm more of a "haha!" or even "BWAHAHAHA!" (loud laugh) person. In person I have one of the loudest, most boisterous laughs you have ever heard,



  Ahhh I forgot....I am usually to lazy to browse through all the emoticons.  My laugh is more of a chuckle/giggle...lol is a lot shorter than giggle or chuckle and they look rather silly. :bigwink:  Though appropriate that emoticon took 9 characters vs the three of a lol ....


----------



## drifter (Aug 10, 2015)

Ah-ha. I am a robot, a negative robot. Touch me and sparks will fly. Lol was well over used when I found out what it mean't. I am a natural born liar. Donald Trump is good for American politics. I use this avatar because it is the only photo ever taken by this robot using a digital camera. Does anyone know the correct date?


----------



## drifter (Aug 10, 2015)

Someone touched me! I hear a voice crying. Who is it? Speak up.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I'm more of a "haha!" or even "BWAHAHAHA!" (loud laugh) person. In person I have one of the loudest, most boisterous laughs you have ever heard,



Now see, I've used "BWAhahahaha" many times but it always has a sense of evil attached to it, so when someone else uses it I immediately think they're being evil.

My profile ... well, it MAY be true and it may NOT be true.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 10, 2015)

Frankly Phil, you are a pigment of my hallucination. Bwahahahaha!


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I absolutely agree AC with everything you say..particularly the last paragraph!!
> 
> 
> However..hangs head in shame..I do add ''LOL"' to a lot of my sentences...probably way to much but I do it  usually because I don't want whatever it is I've written to be taken too seriously...as it so often can be with the written word. ...and no I;m not Laughing out Loud''..but I am simply smiling while I'm writing it..wryly or otherwise..



Golly Wolly, Dolly, don't stop laughing! Life is grim enough. We need _more _of that! :lol:


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Golly Wolly, Dolly, don't stop laughing! Life is grim enough.* We need more of that*! :lol:



"tis true..I do try not to be a misery guts where possible ..and people do mention a lot that I'm always smiling in RL ..


----------



## rt3 (Aug 10, 2015)

Lol is, according to Facebook is being replaced in use, by haha and some others for this reason. It is difficult to convey many things in writing that are reflected by the coloration of speech.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 10, 2015)

I can only add.....:lol1:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 10, 2015)

Anyone can make up anything to put into a "profile". It may or may not have any truth at all.

 Why would anyone think what is contained into some forum profile is to be relied upon? Present company may be honest but I'd never form any kind of opinion based on an internet profile and/or avatar but agree with AC in that there are much better ways to get to know someone online.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 10, 2015)

I think we tend to form our own opinions on what a member is like :2cents: without having to look up a profile,you soon learn your pecking order in a group, and who and who not to start a debate with.....


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 10, 2015)

I seldom look at someones profile to tell you the truth.   People can write any thing they want in a profile... so what difference does it make?   Who's to say someone is even a female... or a male.... Or even a Senior.     I do tend to look only in the top right corner to see where they are from... and even that could be completely made up..  So why bother...   I form my opinions after reading the things people actually write in threads.. and how they act over a period of time.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 10, 2015)

Here is how I personally make my determinations about others, not only here but elsewhere too.  As the man said "if it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck, it most likely is a duck."  Put together the posts of a member and an impression is created, I think of that member that way.


----------



## Lon (Aug 10, 2015)

Even if everything in a Profile is a lie I would still prefer communicating with someone that a least took the time to think up lies. I will not respond to anyones post that does not have a Profile


----------



## Lon (Aug 10, 2015)

AC said:In person I have one of the loudest, most boisterous laughs you have ever heard, 

Why does that not surprise me?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 10, 2015)

Lon said:


> AC said:In person I have one of the loudest, most boisterous laughs you have ever heard,
> 
> Why does that not surprise me?



Well, I have to be really tickled. Stand-up comedians should hire me to sit in the audience when they're auditioning.

:lofl: :rofl1: :rofl: :lol1:


----------



## Falcon (Aug 10, 2015)

Lon said:


> Even if everything in a Profile is a lie I would still prefer communicating with someone that a least took the time to think up lies. I will not respond to anyones post that does not have a Profile



Same here Lon.  Really all I want to know is their gender and their (general) location.

I see posts that say, It's raining  _here._  If they don't have a profile,  I'm wondering, "Where the hell is  here?"


----------



## Glinda (Aug 10, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I absolutely agree AC with everything you say..particularly the last paragraph!!
> 
> 
> However..hangs head in shame..I do add ''LOL"' to a lot of my sentences...probably way to much but I do it  usually because I don't want whatever it is I've written to be taken too seriously...as it so often can be with the written word. ...and no I;m not Laughing out Loud''..but I am simply smiling while I'm writing it..wryly or otherwise..



Hangs head in shame?  LOL!  Holly, your posts are just fine and you should feel free to LOL all you want.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't look at someone's profile but do like to know their gender so if I have to respond to their post it makes it easier if I know if they are male or female. Usually after reading  a few posts of what someone says you can get a pretty good opinion of their   personality.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 10, 2015)

Glinda said:


> Hangs head in shame? LOL! Holly, your posts are just fine and you should feel free to LOL all you want.



Holly is being facetious; I don't think she was seeking validation. I think she and all the other LOLers know they can LOL/lol all they want or need to.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 10, 2015)

I find the posts can be very revealing of member's values, personalities, habits, communication style as well as issues in some cases. If there is any lying going on I suspect its more likely to be in the posts, rather than in the profile. As far as the LOL, I never felt very comfortable using it, but saw that people on this forum like it, so its OK by me.


----------



## jujube (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm just here for the beer....which, apparently once again I am too late for....


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 10, 2015)

Jujube, have faith, gotta keg I saved just for you. Even have a straw with your name on it. Canadian hospitality at it's best, eh?


----------



## Debby (Aug 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I think, for me, it all boils down to--does this person appear to be a kind and compassionate individual? If so, great, if not, I prefer to spend my time with the warm and fuzzy people where possible.




Is there such a thing as too much 'warm and fuzzy' Shalimar?  Or maybe it comes across different online compared to face to face?


----------



## Debby (Aug 10, 2015)

Sassycakes said:


> I don't look at someone's profile but do like to know their gender so if I have to respond to their post it makes it easier if I know if they are male or female. Usually after reading  a few posts of what someone says you can get a pretty good opinion of their   personality.




Off topic here but please don't tell me the picture is you and you're 65!  If that's you, well.....I may just go look for some traffic to play in  now back to the subject of knowing one another.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 10, 2015)

Debby, perhaps what one person defines as warm and fuzzy reads as gushy, overpowering, and insincere to another?


----------



## Bee (Aug 10, 2015)

Lon said:


> Even if everything in a Profile is a lie I would still prefer communicating with someone that a least took the time to think up lies. I will not respond to anyones post that does not have a Profile




Lon all you need to know about me is, I am all woman and live in the U.K., anything else is irrelevent.


----------



## merlin (Aug 11, 2015)

.
I agree with most of the comments above about profiles, also feeling gender and location are useful to know at least initially, though it does usually come out in posts anyway. I like profiles because I am inquisitive about people I guess, but don't think they are vital.
Regarding the "lols" I remember our PM was embarrassed a few years ago thinking it meant "Lots of Love" 



> David Cameron exchanged up to two text messages a week with Rebekah Brooks during the last general election campaign, often signing off with "DC" or sometimes "LOL" – until she explained that the latter phrase meant "laugh out loud", not "lots of love".



Like Holly I would use lol it to mean I am joking or don't take me seriously, not literally I am laughing out loud.
I feel we need all the extra aids we can muster when conversing in the written word, as its not always easy to get what context or nuance a person is writing in, being deprived of their facial expression etc.

Maybe we need a new one like "oj" only joking or "ns" not serious lol


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

Funny how many of you say profiles aren't important but I see mine has been looked at 649 times and I can see who are the last ones to look at it (and so can everybody).

I find some very interesting profiles on here and some of the info never comes out in posts. Sure, people could lie but what's the point? If you are on here as a fake how can you possibly enjoy being here?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

merlin said:


> .
> I agree with most of the comments above about profiles, also feeling gender and location are useful to know at least initially, though it does usually come out in posts anyway. I like profiles because I am inquisitive about people I guess, but don't think they are vital.
> Regarding the "lols" I remember our PM was embarrassed a few years ago thinking it meant "Lots of Love"
> 
> ...



J/k is used for just kidding but I don't use it much because many don't know it and misunderstand. I use grins a lot instead but even those can be misunderstood.


----------



## merlin (Aug 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Funny how many of you say profiles aren't important but I see mine has been looked at 649 times and I can see who are the last ones to look at it (and so can everybody).
> 
> I find some very interesting profiles on here and some of the info never comes out in posts. Sure, people could lie but what's the point? If you are on here as a fake how can you possibly enjoy being here?



I agree Annie but I guess some people are more secretive or afraid of putting too much information on the internet, for fear of being traced or something. I like reading profiles but then I am a nosey/inquisitive person, and like to know a lot about people as well as their opinions which appear on posts.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

merlin said:


> I agree Annie but I guess some people are more secretive or afraid of putting too much information on the internet, for fear of being traced or something. I like reading profiles but then I am a nosey/inquisitive person, and like to know a lot about people as well as their opinions which appear on posts.



Agree. But listing your country, your interests etc certainly aren't going to give anyone anything they can use. Won't help with identity theft or finding out my address or credit cards etc.


----------



## merlin (Aug 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Agree. But listing your country, your interests etc certainly aren't going to give anyone anything they can use. Won't help with identity theft or finding out my address or credit cards etc.



Yes I agree Annie but some people are paranoid about a lot of things to do with the internet, they seem to believe it has powers beyond what are really the facts.


----------



## Bee (Aug 11, 2015)

My profile was filled out as far as I wanted it to be, but it annoyed me with one or two posters that seemed to think it a must to have a profile filled in and so me being me or as some would say an awkward old bugger I deleted what information I had filled in.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes I agree Annie but some people are paranoid about a lot of things to do with the internet, they seem to believe it has powers beyond what are really the facts.



Yes, I understand that.  My sister wouldn't use her credit card online for years as she thought once you put it online that it's there for the world world to see.  She does it now but still won't book flights online, although she will book hotels.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

Bee said:


> My profile was filled out as far as I wanted it to be, but it annoyed me with one or two posters that seemed to think it a must to have a profile filled in and so me being me or as some would say an awkward old bugger I deleted what information I had filled in.



I know what you mean, Bee. There are some who are adamant that a profile is filled in.  I think putting at least a country is a good idea since we are from many and it can cause confusion in some posts if you don't know where the poster lives.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 11, 2015)

Especially when their are posters with the same names...looking at their unfilled profiles does not help to tell them apart.  Perhaps my short coming though...not paying enough attention to avatars.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Funny how many of you say profiles aren't important but I see mine has been looked at 649 times and I can see who are the last ones to look at it (and so can everybody



Yup mine has been viewed over 840 times....but I think also that it may rack up a 'view' when people are messaging you too.. I'm not certain but I think probably..


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

ndynt said:


> Especially when their are posters with the same names...looking at their unfilled profiles does not help to tell them apart.  Perhaps my short coming though...not paying enough attention to avatars.



I get a few of them mixed up due to the similarity in their names.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Yup mine has been viewed over 840 times....but I think also that it may rack up a 'view' when people are messaging you too.. I'm not certain but I think probably..



Of the last ones to view mine only one has messaged me, though.  Your profile is a different page though.  And I have zero Visitor Messages.


----------



## merlin (Aug 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes, I understand that.  My sister wouldn't use her credit card online for years as she thought once you put it online that it's there for the world world to see.  She does it now but still won't book flights online, although she will book hotels.



Yes my sister was the same, she never used a credit card or bought anything online, terrified of fraud and identity theft. I believe the media do tend to feed these fears by exaggerating the occurrences of fraud. No one amongst my friends and family have ever had any problems, with fraud and we all use these services regularly.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 11, 2015)

merlin said:


> Yes my sister was the same, she never used a credit card or bought anything online, terrified of fraud and identity theft. I believe the media do tend to feed these fears by exaggerating the occurrences of fraud. No one amongst my friends and family have ever had any problems, with fraud and we all use these services regularly.



I've been ordering online for years and quite often, and I did catch an order for $300 on my US account that I didn't make.  It happened the day after I ordered a gift certificate for my stepgrandson online at Old Navy.  Didn't have to pay it, but had to get a new card which was a pain.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 11, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Same here Lon.  Really all I want to know is their gender and their (general) location.
> 
> I see posts that say, It's raining  _here._  If they don't have a profile,  I'm wondering, "Where the hell is  here?"



Ken N Tx should give you name gender place...



jujube said:


> I'm just here for the beer....which, apparently once again I am too late for....


Here you go.....
.






No LOL needed.. But I will...
.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 11, 2015)

"A" opinion
That's almost 'lol'able.


----------



## oakapple (Aug 11, 2015)

I like to know the gender of a poster and also the general location.On the subject of profiles I have looked at some by mistake, it is the iPad, and I have somehow touched the wrong thing!


----------



## oakapple (Aug 11, 2015)

Am not a big fan of the lol either.:lol:


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 11, 2015)

Oakapple, my IPad does the same thing.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 11, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I've been ordering online for years and quite often, and I did catch an order for $300 on my US account that I didn't make.  It happened the day after I ordered a gift certificate for my stepgrandson online at Old Navy.  Didn't have to pay it, but had to get a new card which was a pain.


I was charged $700 for server fees...in China once.  And about ten years ago my pictures were used in dating sites, by a Nigerian scammer.


----------



## Mike (Aug 11, 2015)

I like to know where aperson live and their gender, anything else
doesn't really matter.

I also look on everybody as a friend, until they turn nasty, with
anybody on the forum, that is not required and creates a very
bad atmosphere.

Mike.


----------

